# Adblock plus sofort entfernen? Habe es sofort entfernt...



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2013)

...nachdem ich das gelesen habe:
http://www.mobilegeeks.de/adblock-plus-undercover-einblicke-in-ein-mafioeses-werbenetzwerk/

wenn nur ein Bruchteil des offenbar gut recherchierten Artikels stimmt, werde ich Adblock Plus auch nie wieder installieren. Kennt jemand gute Alternativen?
Ich lasse mich doch nicht von Leuten vor Werbung schützen, die solche Verbindungen und solche Konzepte haben.
Pfui Teufel. Weg mit dem Dreck.
Oder stimmt alles gar nicht?

Dann werde ich es sicher bald lesen.
Denn nervig ist es ohne Adblock Plus schon...

Kann man dieses Programm eigentlich austricksen? Bin für Tipps dankbar!

http://www.stern.de/digital/online/...die-abkassierer-von-adblock-plus-2030301.html
http://www.zdnet.de/88159926/adbloc...nzeigen-von-kooperationspartnern-durchlassen/
http://netzpolitik.org/2013/adblock-plus-ein-produkt-der-werbeindustrie/
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-gegen-Werbeblocker-AdBlock-Plus-1897152.html
http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/adblock-plus-accused-of-shaking-down-websites/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adblock_Plus


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2013)

Stimmt. Da war ja schon einmal was...
http://dietmarjanowski.bplaced.net/wordpress/?p=9460



> Selbstverständlich weiß der Hersteller um seine über all die Jahre erworbene Vertrauensstellung. Ihm ist klar, dass seine Nutzer den einmal eingestellten und in der Vergangenheit bisher unberührten Filtereinstellungen auch weiterhin keine Beachtung schenken würden: Ein klarer Vertrauensbruch.


 
s.a.
http://www.fixmbr.de/adblock-plus-wird-zur-malware/



> Zukünftig wird also vor Adblock Plus gewarnt werden müssen, wie vor jedem Trojaner, Virus oder anderem Schadprogramm. Adblock Plus macht in Zukunft genau das Gegenteil von dem, was die Nutzer erwarten. Er lässt ausgewählte Werbung der Macher zu. Damit ist er zur Malware mutiert. Setze ich einen Adblocker ein, so ist Werbung unerwünscht. Adblock Plus wird in Zukunft genau das Gegenteil dessen tun, was er verspricht.


 
---
edit: Ich habe es nach wenigen Minuten zähneknirschend wieder installiert, bis ich eine Alternative gefunden habe. Den Haken bei "Einige unaufgringliche Werbung zulassen" habe ich aber entfernt und außerdem die Seite des Artikelverfassers in die Ausnahmen geschrieben 

Adblock plus ist nicht empfehlenswert - aber gut, ich rauche ja auch.

---
noch ein edit: Nach über 10 Jahren Erfahrung mit dem übelsten Dreck im Internet, mit Scheinheiligkeit, mit dem Verstecken von Bösartigkeit bin ich von dieser Geschichte tatsächlich geschockt. Das finde ich beachtlich. Respekt, Herr T.Sch., Respekt!


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2013)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hosts-Datei


> Verwendung als Filter
> 
> Manchmal wird die Hosts-Datei dazu verwendet, bekannte Werbeserver zu blockieren, indem sie als Alias für 127.0.0.1 eingetragen werden. Die Besonderheit dieser Methode gegenüber den zu installierenden Werbefiltern ist, dass diese Sperrung systemweit Gültigkeit hat, also nicht nur auf einen Browser beschränkt ist. Darüber hinaus kann man solche Filter auch gegen manche Schadprogramme einsetzen, wenn diese Anweisungen von bereits bekannten Servern abzurufen versuchen.


Ich erde die nervigsten Werbenetzwerke auf 127.0.0.1 und fertig.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 Juni 2013)

Hm,

bei mir reicht NoScript, damit ist der schlimmste Müll weg.

Die Option bestimmte Werbung per Whitelist in Adblock plus zuzulassen, ist seit geraumer Zeit bekannt. Ich finde die Methode die Entwicklung zu finanzieren, nicht so schlimm wie bei anderen Programmen z.B. Java oder Open Office, die den nahezu unentfernbaren Ask-Toolbar mitliefern. Nahezu alle Programmierer eines erfolgreichen Programms versuchen irgendwann etwas Geld mit dem Projekt zu verdienen. Richtig wäre es, die Nutzer über die Hintergründe der Whitelist zu informieren und selbst entscheiden zu lassen. Wenn ich das Programm nutzen würde, würde ich es weiter nutzen - und etwas angepißt sein.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es hier nur darum geht "etwas Geld zu verdienen"...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (26 Juni 2013)

Abwarten, was da kommt. Das Programm ist Open Source und es gibt Forks, wie Adblock Edge. Zudem gibt es eine Community, die sich kaum mißbrauchen lassen wird. Ich sehe nicht so schwarz wie Du, erst die Zukunft wird zeigen was passiert.

In meinen Augen fehlt mobilegeeks.de reichlich an Objektivität. Es ist schon krass die unkritischen Jubeltestberichte zu lesen und darunter direkt den Referer-Link zu Amazon. Von journalistischer Unabhängigkeit ist da nichts zu spüren, das ist nur Geschreibsel um Klicks zu erzeugen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> bei mir reicht NoScript, damit ist der schlimmste Müll weg.
> 
> ...


 Die Toolbar muss man aber auch nicht installieren. Ich klick die jedenfalls immer weg.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 Juni 2013)

Heiko schrieb:


> Die Toolbar muss man aber auch nicht installieren. Ich klick die jedenfalls immer weg.


 
Im Prinzip ja, aber der Ask-Toolbar tarnt sich immer besser, so muß man bei vielen Programmen die benutzerdefinierte Installation wählen um dem Übel aus dem Weg zu gehen. Er landet halt immer wieder auf den Rechnern unbedarfter User.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Hippo (27 Juni 2013)

Bei vielen ...
... sind 99% etwa zu hoch gegriffen?


----------



## passer (27 Juni 2013)

Ich habe ADP mal deinstalliert.
Aber das dies nicht auszuhalten war mit aufklappenden Fensters u.co. wieder installiert.
Werbung die auf das Interessenprofil passt, und einstellbar in ADP ist ok.


----------

